# Can gauges be removed without removing entire dash???



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd like to remove the aftermarket tach in my instrument cluster on my 69' and replace it with a clock and was curious if there is way to do it without unbolting entire dash? Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, yes, you can do it. I think you will want to remove the dash pad as the top screw is hard to find. Matt


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Matt. I want to remove the cluster to restore. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, I have only removed and reinstalled my tach and have not removed the entire cluster, so no experience with the degree of difficulty there. Tach was relatively painless once I located the top screw. Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jimchevy said:


> I'd like to remove the aftermarket tach in my instrument cluster on my 69' and replace it with a clock and was curious if there is way to do it without unbolting entire dash? Thanks


'69, right? The only way to get to the clock/tach and the rest of the cluster is from the rear. More than likely, unless you've got tiny hands and very nimble fingers, you're going to have to drop the steering column and unbolt the dash so you can slide it out towards the rear of the car enough to go in from the top. 

There are two bolts at each bottom corner, two bolts on either side of the steering column, three "speed" nuts inside above the top of the glove box (you have to remove the glove box insert to get to them), and one screw in the top of each gauge opening (guage/light cluster, speedo, and tach/clock) that have to come out to get the dash loose. It's easier if you also remove the front seats. You should be able to side it out enough to do what you need to without having to completely disconnect and remove it.

Bear


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, I yield to Mr BearGFR here as he has experience with the cluster. While I do not have tiny hands and nimble fingers, I was able to use my Milwaukee cordless multimedia camera (with color viewing screen I might add) to remove the tach while sitting upright and reaching behind the dash with a quarter inch driver with appropriate extensions. Good luck to you. Matt


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> '69, right? The only way to get to the clock/tach and the rest of the cluster is from the rear. More than likely, unless you've got tiny hands and very nimble fingers, you're going to have to drop the steering column and unbolt the dash so you can slide it out towards the rear of the car enough to go in from the top.
> 
> There are two bolts at each bottom corner, two bolts on either side of the steering column, three "speed" nuts inside above the top of the glove box (you have to remove the glove box insert to get to them), and one screw in the top of each gauge opening (guage/light cluster, speedo, and tach/clock) that have to come out to get the dash loose. It's easier if you also remove the front seats. You should be able to side it out enough to do what you need to without having to completely disconnect and remove it.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! Do I have to mess with the heater controls?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jimchevy said:


> Thanks Bear! Do I have to mess with the heater controls?


Probably not. There should be enough slack in the cables to allow you to pull the dash out far enough to reach the back side of the cluster without having to disconnect them. You might have to disconnect the speedo cable for access, and also when you move the dash out all of the duct work to the dash vents is going to come apart at the joints and some of it may "fall out". Not to worry - there aren't any fasteners on any of it, all the pieces just sort of "nest" into each other. It'd pay you to take a good look at it before you start so you'll know where all the pieces go and how they're oriented.

Also, make sure you have a way to support the dash once you move it out, or have some help --- it would suck to have it sitting in your lap holding it, then realize you need to go get a tool but can't turn loose of the dash 

Bear


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL Bear, that would be my luck:lol: Thanks for all your input. Matt- thanks again for your input too! I ordered a service manual overa week ago but it's been on backorder. I need to order an assembly manual also.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes sir, and let us know how it turns out. Thanks, Matt


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

I replaced tach in my 68. Had to disconnect speedo cable and also the heat and defroster cables. Had to drop steering column, but didn't have to remove seat. Have a friend helping so he can hand you little small wrenches. I though it was a 1/2 day job and wound up taking me 2 days. But I'm kinda slow anyway. Be careful, there are a lot of little sharp edges back there that will cut you hands and fingers.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Becareful not to crack your dashpad also handling that dash.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

I still haven't tackled this job yet. I appreciate all the pointers. I'm going to be dying the dash, replacing the wood grain, knobs, etc.I'm going to be installing the Grant 987 steering wheel so that should help with room when the wheel is out of the way. I had planned to get a hood tach right away but I've been buying other parts so that's on hold for awhile. I've been selling all my old truck parts to pay for GTO parts but I'm running out of money:willy:


----------

